# Trim - White or off-white?



## hellothere123 (Aug 16, 2008)

Here are some pics of newly painted house. Problem I am having is deciding between white trim (which looks "sharp") or going with off white (which matches the "scheme" of the color of the house (as per the paint color codes) ...but I'm wondering if the off white looks too much like a creamsicle???

Help!


White trim is garage with 9 small windows in a row

Off white trim is of main house


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I like the off-white


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

I like an off white as well.


----------



## samiller1980 (Oct 25, 2008)

my personal opinion is white gives your trim a little more pop and the off white just makes the place look old and dirty.


----------



## hellothere123 (Aug 16, 2008)

yah its tough, the off white "matches" better but looks like it needs to be wiped off so that it can look like the white.

My wife is pushing for the white trim, so I'll probably go that way. 

It seems 90% of houses go with straight white trim.


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

If you haven't decided yet, let me give my insight. White is crisper and ehances the exterior color. Off white blends and does not play up the trim to be a focal point. Face it the trim is the only focal point at this time. Once you get your landscape in it won't seem so drastic to you. On a grey day you will be glad to have the white. Inside the house you can blend your colors and use like tones to make it cozier, but outside you need the pop! I am a designer so I picture colorful plants and greenery but thats another project. Good job on the painting!


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*paint*

I vote for white. Perhaps change all the trim to white instead of off-white. Sorry, just added to your list!


----------



## hellothere123 (Aug 16, 2008)

We've decided to go with white...it looks sharper, and the other thing is I want t have white doors, not off white or linen.

But I do agree off white is also a good idea...but seems noone goes for it.

Thanks for all your input.


----------

